# Creative things to do when you're bored



## Little_Lisa (Mar 15, 2006)

Next time you're bored, try making some "do it yourself" animals like this guy did...







Feel free to add your own suggestions!


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 15, 2006)

This guy is now my husband's Hero! LOL!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 15, 2006)

LMAO!

Be prepared. Boredom can strike anywhere, anytime. Hereâ€™s some things I like to do:

Set a Slinky â€œwalkingâ€ down an up escalator in any large department store.

At an art museum, pretend to be blind (big dark glasses, long white cane) and fondle all the sculptures. Tilt your head quizzically whenever you touch marble genitalia, then give a cry of delighted surprise.

Ask for all your change back in pennies.

Get a Medic Alert bracelet that reads frequently requires oral genital resuscitation. Then go to a hospital and pass out in front of a cute nurse.

Write "SEX" where it says For: on checks. (I did this to Jennifer.)


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 15, 2006)

lmao! yeah lisa did do that to me, the bank must of thought i was a hooker taking checks lol! wow i get bored but not like that guy!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 15, 2006)

Hahaha! Well, I did pay you $25 for naked you. *wink* *wink*

I bet the guy at the bank was thinking, "Hmmm, wonder what this hot mama will give _ME_ for $25??" :laughno:

Hope I didn't cause too much embarrassment. :satisfied:


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 15, 2006)

I just spit my food out of my mouth!! The guy was funny! In fact, he could be my future husband, but Lisa killed me with that check thing!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 15, 2006)

lol yeah well the guy at the bank prob thought brian was a little on the gay side cause he brang it to the bank lol and it said jennifer on it lmao! and we dont get embrassed so its ok !:icon_smil


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 15, 2006)

LMAO! Well, it was signed by me and written to you and said it was For:Sex so maybe the guy thought Brian was your pimp. LOL :laughing:


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 16, 2006)

:clap:clap:clap:clap:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

Ok the guy with the stuff was good..but the check story was *EPIC!*

For: Sexual Favors performed in the elevator at Saks on the way to the Men's Shoe Dept.:--:--:-- I think *I gotta write that on my next check!*

Lisa that is way too cool for school!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 16, 2006)

well i mean he is my pimp and all of that i just wanted to keep it on the low  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 17, 2006)

Here's some more things to do when you're bored...

Braid your dog's hair

Give your cat a mohawk

Mow your carpet

Vacuum your lawn

Change you mind

Change it back

Run around in squares

Speak in acronyms

Play the piano...with mittens on

Hold an ice cube for as long as possible

Count your belly button


----------



## Zoey (Mar 19, 2006)

LMAO this is just hillarious! This really makes time flow.

Also browsing MUT can do the trick


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 19, 2006)

:wassatt: lol ...I mean really , I guess some people can get very bored.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Mar 20, 2006)

ohmigoodness! rofl. :laughing:

lisa you have the best tips for fighting boredom.xD

you should write a book, i'll buy it.


----------



## MascaraDiva17 (Mar 22, 2006)

I dont think thats the best cure for boredom lol.


----------



## Becka (Mar 24, 2006)

OMG i'm laughing so hard here reading this. Lisa you crack me up, Jenny, watch out, u sell again to Lisa next check'll say "blow job" on it or somethin :icon_smil


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 24, 2006)

OMG, LMAO! :laughno:


----------



## LVA (Apr 19, 2006)

hehehe ..... thx for another great post Lisa


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 21, 2006)

Here's something VERY creative to do when you're bored...

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6255748318067031728

It's kinda lengthy like 12 minutes but it's fun to watch. Also, could someone please translate to me what they keep saying at the end of each one?


----------



## islandgirl930 (Apr 21, 2006)

LOL! Thanks for the laugh. :laughing: I'll never be bored again.


----------



## eightthirty (May 21, 2006)

Bored? Listless? Help is at hand!

THINGS YOU CAN DO WITH ABSOLUTELY NOTHING

Blink wildly and then close your eyes really tight for an interesting light show

(Amusement Potential: 1-5 minutes)

See a variety of blobs, stars and flashes. Try to make out shapes and see if your subconscious is trying to send you a message (perhaps that funny shape is saying, 'send all your money to urban75.com'?)

See how long you can hold a note

(Amusement Potential: 4-20 minutes)

Not that much fun, but it sure passes the time. Play with a friend, or try to beat your own personal best. Inhale deeply and then try and make a noise for as long as you can. Earn extra points for making your partner laugh or ending on an amusing note.

Try to not think about penguins

(Amusement Potential: 1-5 minutes)

This is especially hard, because by trying too much, you remember what you were trying to avoid thinking of. If you try too little, you end up thinking about penguins anyway.

Use your secret mind power

(Amusement Potential: 5-10 minutes)

Pick a passing by and try to use your mind power to command them do something, like drop their bag or knock into someone. The law of averages dictates that sooner or later one of your mind commands will come true, so you can convince yourself that you really have super human powers and waste even more time trying them out.

Scratch yourself

(Amusement Potential: 1-3 minutes)

Go ahead, scratch yourself now. Even if nothing itches, go ahead. Doesn't that feel pretty good?

Repeat the same word over and over until it loses its meaning

(Amusement Potential: 1-3 minutes)

Pick a random word out of a magazine and say it aloud to yourself until it becomes a meaningless set of noises.

Hurt yourself

(Amusement Potential: 1-3 minutes)

What is pain? Why is it unpleasant? There's nothing physical about it - it's all in your mind. Plus, after pinching yourself for awhile, boredom will seem nice next to being in pain.

Try to swallow your tongue

(Amusement Potential: 1-3 minutes)

There's not much to say about this one. It is possible, but really stupid.

Pretend to be a car

(Amusement Potential: 1-3 minutes)

Make appropriate revving noises in your head as you walk along and add a racing commentary as you pass strangers in the street. Use blinking eyes as indicators for extra authenticity.

Look at something for awhile, shut eyes, study after image

(Amusement Potential: 2-5 minutes)

Another great time waster. It takes about 30 seconds of staring to create an after image, and the image is then viewable for about the same length of time. Fun to combine this one with pushing on your eyes.

Get yourself as nauseated as possible

(Amusement Potential: 5-10 minutes)

Best achieved by looking straight up and spinning around. Try to be so dizzy you can't even stand up. This is also entertaining due to the "makes boredom seem a lot better" effect (see "Hurt Yourself").

Invent a weird twitch

(Amusement Potential: 5-10 minutes)

Adopt a bizarre twitch (e.g. flicking your head irregularly, twitching with eye or busting out sporadic cough noises) and try it out whe you go shopping.

Make a low buzzing noise

(Amusement Potential: 15-30 minutes)

Hours of fun in libraries! Keeping a totally straight face and looking nonchalant, make a low pitch humming/buzzing noise and see who reacts.

top

THINGS YOU CAN DO WITH VERY LITTLE

See what's in your neighbour's rubbish/trash

(Amusement Potential: 20-30 minutes)

You can learn a lot about people by what they throw out. You might uncover some dark secret about them. Plus, they might be throwing out something with value that still works, like a VCR or some porn mags.

Watch TV, repeat everything said in Italian accent

(Amusement Potential: 5-10 minutes)

Sort of entertaining. Include flamboyant shoulder shrugs for added impact, or go for a Marlon Brando set of grunts.

Send spooky emails

(Amusement Potential: 15-60 minutes)

Look up someone's CV on the web, do some research on them via Google and then send them an email full of personal references claiming to be an ex-work colleague who fell in love with their shoes. Or something.

Play our useless games

(Amusement Potential: how long have you got?)

Waste away the hours with our collection of useless games

Make prank phone calls

(Amusement Potential: 20-60 minutes)

Very entertaining, but requires discipline. Remember - vulgarities don't make a call funny, but getting the other person to believe a ridiculous story will. Try seeing if you can get them to make noises to 'test' the line. One to get you started off: Call McDonalds with weird complaints about their food.

Pretend all humans will die except for people in room with you

Amusement Potential: 10-20 minutes)

What would you do if this really happened? Would the group stay together, or would there be factions? Who would join what group? Remember, there would only be power for a few days before the plants ran out of fuel or broke. To travel, you would always have to be near cars to siphon gas out of. Best to do with people you know.

Step off a curb with eyes shut, imagine it's a cliff

(Amusement Potential: 2-5 minutes)

To get any benefit out of this one, you have to have a good imagination. Don't step off immediately, build up to the jump. Study the ravine below. Feel the winds at that altitude. Step off and...AHHHHHH!!!!!

Try and sound Welsh

(Amusement Potential: 1-3 minutes)

The key to sounding Welsh is to make sure that your voice goes up at the end of the sentence, so that everything sounds like a question. Throw in a superfluous 'isn't it?' at the end of everything you say and you're halfway there. Isn't it?

Burn things with a magnifying glass

(Amusement Potential: 5-30 minutes)

Ants are always fun to use for this, but burning the face of someone you don't like, under some circumstances, can be just as entertaining.

top

THINGS YOU CAN DO WITH ANOTHER PERSON

Have a water drinking contest

(Amusement Potential: 5-10 minutes)

While the competition is fun, you probably won't feel too good afterward. To give your event an old western theme, slam the cups upside down on the tables after you have emptied them.

Stare at the back of someone's head until they turn around

(Amusement Potential: 2-5 minutes)

This works on the "I have the feeling I'm being watched" principle. Conduct an experiment-does this really work?

Have a "Who is less competitive" competition

wonder (Amusement Potential: 1-3 minutes)

Trying to win at this will make you lose. Trying to lose makes you win which makes you lose. Not trying at all makes you lose which makes you win which makes you lose.

Pick up a dog so it can see things from your point of view

(Amusement Potential: 3-5 minutes)

Think about it: your dog has only seen the house from a viewpoint from 6" to 2' high (15 to 60 cm for all you metric fans). It's never seen the tops of counters, what you keep on your desk, the tops of shelves, etc. Try looking at things from its point of view, too.

Pull out a hair, stick in someone's ear

(Amusement Potential: 1-5 minutes)

Best done to sleeping people. Added challenge in having no one else around, because then you can't blame it on anyone else. Try to beat your record number of times before the person catches on.

Pour water in hand, make sneeze noise, throw water on back of person's neck

(Amusement Potential: 5-15 minutes)

Always a good gag. For an even bigger reaction out of the person, act like you're not sorry at all for what they think you did. Comment instead on how big that sneeze was or about how there was a lot of mucus in that one.

DISCLAIMER: Obviously, a lot of these suggestions are really dumb things to do, so don't take them seriously.

And whatever you do, don't be as stupid as this halfwit from New Jersey who mailed us this: "we attempted your ''water drinkning contest'' we drank 48oz of water each in about 7 min, and 3 seconds later we were puking uncontrollably all over the kitchen. how dare you put this on your web site its very dangerous and health dangering. legal action may take place sinc you have no warnings on your site explaing you are not responsible for out comes of ''usuless gamess' or the possible risks. please contact me back so we can settle this matter with out involving the law. "

SOURCE


----------



## jennycateyez (May 22, 2006)

lmao!!! ur right.


----------



## marshall1704 (May 29, 2006)

lmao!!


----------



## michko970 (Jun 3, 2006)

Whoa he has way too much free time. Hhahah:icon_chee


----------



## pla4u (Jun 4, 2006)

So many people,so much free time, must have a slooooooow internet connection...giggle..


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jun 4, 2006)

A little too much free time? lol! I love the check thing! lol!


----------



## scottsgirl (Jun 4, 2006)

OMG that is really, really bizarre.


----------



## SexxyKitten (Jun 5, 2006)

hahahaa


----------



## ivette (Jun 6, 2006)

:hehe: :hehe: :4: :4: :4: :icon_lol: :icon_lol: :laughing: :laughing: you crack me up little lisa

:laughing: :laughing: you crack me up LL:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## -Liz- (Jun 6, 2006)

haha this is hysterical, my brother and i were rolling on the floor about the usless games and vowed to try and make "sleeping bag" animals


----------



## natalia (Jun 7, 2006)

hehehe, great!


----------



## vanillaxhaze (Jun 7, 2006)

i like to play su doku...anyone else??


----------



## PRADA_on_pointe (Jun 13, 2006)

- read magazines

- go on the internet

- write a list of things to do (really helps get things done)

- exersise


----------



## Nox (Jul 1, 2006)

Wow, that guy in the animal costumes really outdid himself. He sure had alot of time on his hands. LOL! Thanks for the pics Lisa.

I play Sodoku too, it's great because you get faster at it every time. It really is a great "brain flexor". :laughing:


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2007)

When you're bored, make creative use of your magazines...


----------



## WhitneyF (Jan 17, 2007)

Those done with the magazines are awesome!


----------

